# Best of 2022 - Scans Deutsch - Beliebtester "most liked" Beitrag



## feetie (5 Jan. 2023)

(Achtung, die Auswahl wurde über Filter erstellt und ist entsprechend ungenau - bei mehreren Bildern in einem Post habe ich zwei gewählt; Credits gehen natürlich an die Poster der Originals)

Anja Nejarri, Kerstin Landsmann, Chiara Schoras, Berrit Arnold, Clelia Sarto (nackt) u.a. - MAX Mai 1997 (15x) - addi1305​





Olivia Pascal nackt - Interviu Magazin Spain April 1979 (6x)​addi1305​





Traumschiff Damen -Susanne Uhlen, Sabine Postel, Beatrice Richter, Elisabeth Volkmann, Heide Keller, Barbara Valentin ( 1 Scan ) - tsunami​



Birgit Schrowange - alte Netzfundstücke und Scans - 23 x - feetie​





Leonore Capell, Berrit Arnold, Crisalde Mendes, Laura Schneider, Katja Keller - MAX Juli 1998 (18x) -​addi1305​





Stephanie Stumph schwanger - Bunte 16-2022 (4x) - addi1305​





Vanessa Mai - Scans (40x) - addi1305​





Blümchen Jasmin Wagner - alte Netzfundstücke und Scans x13 MQ - feetie​





Mareile Höppner - Super Illu 34-2022 (2x)​





Doreen Steinert (Reen) nackt - "BestFans September 2022" - x57 (MQ)​


----------

